# Halloween



## MachineofGod (Oct 3, 2010)

I know its a bit early but one of my flatmates suggested I dress up as a girl for halloween; obviously I thought it was a great idea so... Any suggestions? I was thinking anime characters?

I want to make a really good effort, something to suit my body shape (quite muscular) 5'6"-5'7"


----------



## Annelle (Oct 3, 2010)

A lot of the fighter games have muscular built girls, like Chun Li or Cammie


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to be Fuu from Samurai Champloo! She's not muscular though.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with Chun-Li.


----------



## Darla (Oct 13, 2010)

hmmm maybe not a bad idea


----------



## Stylenewbiemj (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys check this Alice in Wonderland makeup tutorial!!! Great for HALLOWEEN!!! Let us know what do you think!!


----------



## MachineofGod (Oct 27, 2010)

I wont be up to much his halloween as I suffered a mini stroke and currently regaining the ability to walk.

BOOO!!!

Oh well... But thanks for the suggestions!


----------

